# BIG columbians?



## nessanicolle (Jul 24, 2012)

I know that the Argentines get significantly bigger... BUT, I know tegu's grow at different rates. Its hard to find good pictures of ADULT columbians. I really want a good idea of what my baby could possibly be when hes fully grown. Someone PLEASE show me an oversized or fully grown columbian? Maybe a columbian that trumps an argentine?


----------



## james.w (Jul 24, 2012)

not mine, but a big Colombian. 

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w287/runninamuck/goldtegu1.jpg


----------



## DavidRosi (Jul 24, 2012)

My little boy/girl is getting big very quickly, If he/she carries on at this rate, won't be far off that


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 25, 2012)

[attachment=4640]
Here's a pic pf Kodo in my lap, taking up my whole lap. He's a yard long and weighs at least 6 or 7 pounds.
[attachment=4641]
Here's another one of Kodo and my two mini dachshunds, Oscar and Vienna.


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 25, 2012)

now that's a big columbian, I love the dog names by the way


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 25, 2012)

_ Looking at Kodo makes Mila seem dainty,.. although that's totally fine for a female._


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 8, 2012)

[attachment=5466]


----------



## steve1 (Oct 14, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Here's a pic pf Kodo in my lap, taking up my whole lap. He's a yard long and weighs at least 6 or 7 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another one of Kodo and my two mini dachshunds, Oscar and Vienna.





would these be regular full size dachies or minis ?


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Oct 14, 2012)

steve1 said:


> dragonmetalhead said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a pic pf Kodo in my lap, taking up my whole lap. He's a yard long and weighs at least 6 or 7 pounds.
> ...





Minis.


----------

